# Which usb/firewire hub for my new iMac?



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm trying to go lean and mean with this baby (mostly 'cause I'm extremely tired of having wires all over the place and my desk gets dusty easily since my windows face on the highstreet of my neighbourhood).

Ideally, the only thing on my desktop at all times will be the iMac and speakers. Mouse and keyboard would go into my drawer when not in use (purchase after hub will be wireless keyboard and mouse), printer, router, modem and VOiP adapter go into a discrete doored side cabinet.

Which means I'm in need of a hub. The Macally 6-usb hub I have now I bought in 1999... .

I've been to the shop & compare section (thank you ehMac!:clap: ), but I'm getting too many hits.

Are there any brands/models/configurations I should really look for or completely avoid?

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh, come on now... 42 page hits (and, no, it's not me being obsessive)... and not one recommendation?

OK... let's broaden the question: are you happy with your usb/firewire hub and if you are, what brand is it?

Let's see if that'll kick someone to their keyboard


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.pcgatecomputer.com/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=2423

I've seen this i-rock at PC Gate Computers. The above exact model is sold out, but there is a similar style USB 2.0 hub, only a bit narrower, without card reading ability. The finish really matches the iMac in my opinion.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Until recently, Keyspan carried what I consider the best USB hub on the market. Since the particular model is no longer part of their line-up, I would seriously consider Granite DIgital's solutions. I've purchased product from them in the past and find them top notch!


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

I have the IOGEAR USB 2.0 / FireWire Combo Hub (GUH420). It has four USB 2 ports and three FireWire ports, can be used vertically or horizontally - depending on your desk set up, has ports on both the front and back and looks nice too. I like.

http://www.iogear.com/main.php?loc=product&Item=GUH420


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

yo_paully,

Having received and set up my IOgear USB/Firewire hub, I immediately had issues. The power adapter doesn't work and Firewire ports don't provide pass-through for mounting any devices.

After searching for reviews/reports, it's clear that this unit is problematic for most. Thank goodness it's not expensive, but I should have known better. While IOgear appears to provide replacements for defective units, the new units fail after a short period of time.

I've decided to buy dedicated USB and Firewire hubs from albeit expensive, but reliable sources.

Just a heads-up for anyone else considering a purchase of the IOgear solution.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

(CharisMac - Firewire Dino)

*Oh No!!! There goes Tokyo...Here comes...Firewire Dino.*

heh


Dave


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Here's a new (and very unique) one from LaCie:

LaCie Huby


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

What about this wireless one:
http://www.hardmac.com/news/2006-12-06/#6201
That would cut down clutter but only works if you don't mind having a separate firewire hub.

Frederic


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> http://www.pcgatecomputer.com/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=2423
> 
> I've seen this i-rock at PC Gate Computers. The above exact model is sold out, but there is a similar style USB 2.0 hub, only a bit narrower, without card reading ability. The finish really matches the iMac in my opinion.


Don't know if this is just a popular item, but it seems to be out of stock for the longest time. I went there this summer and it wasn't available. 
It looks good, but from an online review, it's rather fragile and cheaply made.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

Mississauga said:


> yo_paully,
> 
> Having received and set up my IOgear USB/Firewire hub, I immediately had issues. The power adapter doesn't work and Firewire ports don't provide pass-through for mounting any devices.
> 
> ...


Mississauga,

I'm sorry to hear about the unit causing you problems. I've been using the same one for about 6 months now with absolutely no problems. I use it often with a USB2.0 Card Reader to transfer pictures from my camera, a USB2.0 Flash Drive to transfer various files and with a miniDV camcorder for both transferring video and to use for video chat.

Perhaps I was a lucky one that received a unit that works as advertised. Thanks for posting and giving other potential buyers a fair heads-up. Anyone else currently have this hub? Anyone else with positive or negative experiences? Again, sorry to have recommended something that didn't work out,  I hope that you can get your money back.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

How about one of the Mac Mini style HD cases? They also have built-in USB and Firewire hubs. Throw in a drive at your convenience and you have a backup solution as well. $74.95 US.

http://www.newertech.com/products/ministackv2.php


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

yo_paully said:


> Again, sorry to have recommended something that didn't work out,  I hope that you can get your money back.


Hey! I would NEVER blame a fellow Mac user for my decision to buy. I believe it's my responsibility to research before buying. When I placed the order, I did so with a definite amount of reservation; most things that seem a bargain are also a risk, something I'm used to practicing. I tend to buy a lot of Mac stuff for trial purposes; SOMEONE has to be the "guinea pig". 

It's all good, yo_paully.

Cheers!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

FYI: the Ministack takes standard 3.5" drives - bonus!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I know Carbon carries the Elephant line and there is a Mini sized drive. Anyone know if it is USB/Firewire hub as well? Do they sell an empty case option?

I'd be interested in a ministack if we can find a decent Canadian source.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

I like this simple 4 port hub. the blue glow is cool too. No FW tho'
http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/P...alog=Online&category=USB_Hubs&product=2610139


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

*OK... now I want *more* than a mere hub... I want an iPod dock/hub, darnnit!*



HowEver said:


> http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10854


Now *that* looked like fun and would be very neato on an artsy desktop... and the price if very reasonable, too.

OK - hoping this thread won't now get bumped over to the iPod forum but... I went out today, amid a sea of short humanity, to Vancouver's Simply Computing and the near-by FutureShop to look for a universal iPod dock with a couple of USB ports and couldn't find any. Now that I have my little 2G Nano, I'm finding I have to swap out USB cords in the back of the Mac to fit the Nano USB cord and, gush darnnit, I think a dock/hub would be great.

A quick google pops up a Belkin model that would do but where to find, where to find?

Anyone know of either a place on the 'Ca'net' to buy one of these Belkin models or a brick n' mortor place in Vancouver that'll have one?

Or anyone know of another iPod dock/hub combo?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I just picked up this Compaq USB 2.0/Firewire Combo Hub.








'It ain't pretty, it just looks that way!'

http://reviews.cnet.com/Compaq_USB_2_0_FireWire_Combo_Hub_hub_7_ports/4505-3335_7-30825938.html

4 USB out
1 USB in
3 Firewire/ieee 1394
1 Power in, adapter included
USB A to B cable included
Firewire 6 pin to 6 pin Included

$19.99 at XS Cargo
http://www.shopxscargo.com/product_...70526&sub_category_1_id=40&category=Computers


I also saw this at Princess Auto for $34.99
Princessauto.com

Works so far....


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

Heart said:


> $19.99 at XS Cargo
> http://www.shopxscargo.com/product_...70526&sub_category_1_id=40&category=Computers


Anybody else have trouble with this web site? It won't let me proceed to checkout and when I go to register, it won't accept my phone number stating it is "an invalid phone number." I tried different #s, home, work etc and no deal.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Kirtland said:


> Anybody else have trouble with this web site? It won't let me proceed to checkout and when I go to register, it won't accept my phone number stating it is "an invalid phone number." I tried different #s, home, work etc and no deal.


I tried a few websites in the last few days that seem to have fallen down and couldn't get up... including mostlydigital.

I guess the sites were either too overwhelmed or the owners didn't want to pay overtime for the web administrators 

Have you tried calling them and seeing what's going on?


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

Betty Woo said:


> Have you tried calling them and seeing what's going on?


No I haven't, but I will try again today and will phone in the order if needed, it looks like a good deal.


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

I have tried numerous times on the web site with no success. I phoned them twice today and left messages; no returned calls. I emailed them asking what I need to do to buy something from them with no response yet. If this is an indication of their service, I may pass on this "good deal." tptptptp
Heart how did you get yours?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

I picked this one ( http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=990788&CatId=403 ) a few weeks ago when it was on sale and and works very well.


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

Kirtland said:


> Anybody else have trouble with this web site? It won't let me proceed to checkout and when I go to register, it won't accept my phone number stating it is "an invalid phone number." I tried different #s, home, work etc and no deal.


I did finally get this product. Although it was frustrating, I thought it was a good enough deal to put the effort in. I have had it for a few weeks and it works great. Sometimes a good deal doesn't mean it's an easy one.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Kirtland said:


> I have tried numerous times on the web site with no success. I phoned them twice today and left messages; no returned calls. I emailed them asking what I need to do to buy something from them with no response yet. If this is an indication of their service, I may pass on this "good deal." tptptptp
> Heart how did you get yours?


Service? XSCargo? Surely you jest. They exist to blow oout end of line and B-stock (return, refurb, damaged box) inventory with minimal warranty or exchange, and no service, at the lowest price. Caveat Emptor. Expect a 20% + failure rate, long lineups at the B&M stores, especially for returns/exchanges.

The flat Mini Belkin USB/FW hub is out of stock at the Canadian distributor, ETA is 12/31/2012 (!)

The LaCie "squid" hub is due to arrive at the Canadian distributor March 2
THe LaCie Mini hard drive/hub is available, but only loaded with a hard drive, not as an empty enclosure.


----------



## BRN (Nov 26, 2004)

What about this one?

http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=199941#


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

BRN said:


> What about this one?
> 
> http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=199941#


Yes, it is that to which we refer



> The flat Mini Belkin USB/FW hub is out of stock at the Canadian distributor, ETA is 12/31/2012 (!)


Unless another distributor has stock, with customs and shipping it's not a superb candidate for shipping in from the USA, even if Belkin's webstore allows international orders.

Edit: OK, I found some, ask your local Mac store to order it in from Synnex.
If you strike out there, contact me.


----------



## BRN (Nov 26, 2004)

Would Apple have stock since they have it on their website?

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...tore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=6C04E0F6&nplm=TE288LL/A


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

BRN said:


> Would Apple have stock since they have it on their website?
> 
> http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...tore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=6C04E0F6&nplm=TE288LL/A


No, they don't, "Estimated Ship 7-10 weeks" 

We have ordered the Belkins and should have them in stock in about 4 days.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Heart said:


> I just picked up this Compaq USB 2.0/Firewire Combo Hub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went back and picked up another one.


Hub 1 - all USB are filled(Printer, Scanner, 500GB USB HD(1), 500GB USB HD (2)), FW has one in from computer one FW out to HD 250Gb and one FW to the second hub with 2 iPod FW in each open FW port. FW now filled, nothing in the USB of the second hub. Capish?

I could use one more FW for a camcorder but .... I will hold off for now.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## gizmo321 (Oct 27, 2006)

You can get the Lac Mini Hub from Apple Store at Eaton's Centre. Last time I checked they were $249 with a 250 GB drive. 
Mac Doc carries the Ministack V2 at his store. Last time I called a couple weeks ago, I believe they quoted me about $95 for just the enclosure. 

I'm using this USB hub right now for my Mac Mini. 
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=012208&cid=IO.313

The main reason that I like it is because it does USB 2.0 without an external power source. The only drawback is that this requires two usb ports from your comp; one for data one for power. Works really well for me.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Betty Woo said:


> Or anyone know of another iPod dock/hub combo?


Yes...I got a great deal on eBay (they normally go for about $60-70). 

The five USB ports are a godsend plus the iPod dock saves from using one. It's goes well with my iMac, but it's still another attachment I could do without. Ultimately I'd love for Apple to add another row of USB ports and bring it up to 6 or so.

http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=250094


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

That's the one I got a few months ago through the 'shop and compare' feature here 

I think mine clocked in at around $56 plus tax. The only drawback is that of the 10 or 15 dock adapters, the 'nano' one didn't fit. I guess it was the 1st gen. one?

Design-wise, it's unobtrusive and looks nice and clean (though the light embedded in the front side strip is kinda strange) and it's so much nicer than having to fish out the usb cord every time I want to plug in my nano... .


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Betty Woo said:


> That's the one I got a few months ago through the 'shop and compare' feature here
> 
> I think mine clocked in at around $56 plus tax. The only drawback is that of the 10 or 15 dock adapters, the 'nano' one didn't fit. I guess it was the 1st gen. one?
> 
> Design-wise, it's unobtrusive and looks nice and clean (though the light embedded in the front side strip is kinda strange) and it's so much nicer than having to fish out the usb cord every time I want to plug in my nano... .


I just use any of the adapters. My 2nd gen Nano fits in and there not really any need for an adapter. But I'm with you on the lit strip in the front. Kind of bling bling and not that Mac-like.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Not a firewire hub but this has been my $19.95 trusty USB hub here, the top is for an iPod Shuffle and comes with a cap holder at the back, then two USB ports on the front and one on the back + the 5th port to connect to your computer. It is very light but the grips on the bottom are super strong so the thing rarely ever moves around.


----------



## gizmo321 (Oct 27, 2006)

HowEver said:


> MacDoc: please confirm or deny.


You can check it out here and call them. 

http://www.macdoc.com/


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

The Belkin Mac Mini hub Firewire & USB is in stock here now. Contact off-forum for details please.

Thanks
Trevor
CanadaRAM.com


----------

